# postfix + spamassassin + dovecot-lda (with sieve support)



## Dmitry D (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello,

I try to install postfix + spamassassin + dovecot-lda (with sieve support) 
Freebsd 12.1 mail server 

I have a problem with LDA delivery to /var/mail/username mailbox via postfix -> spamc ->dovecot-lda

----------- postfix master.cf
# Spamd filter
spamfilter unix  -       n      n      -       -       pipe
 flags=DRhu user=nobody argv=/usr/local/bin/spamc -e /usr/local/libexec/dovecot/dovecot-lda -f ${sender} -d ${recipient}


Test mail is bounced with report
---------
If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<dol@mig.hys.msu.ru>: user unknown
---------
/var/log/maillog
Nov 11 22:40:49 mig postfix/smtpd[55978]: disconnect from acs366.hys.msu.ru[93.10.51.14] ehlo=1 mail=1 rcpt=1 data=1 quit=1 commands=5
Nov 11 22:40:49 mig dovecot[64447]: auth-worker(55751): passwd(dol@mig.hys.msu.ru): unknown user

But system user dol exist.

Please, help me to solve this problem. 
I need to serve IMAP and POP3 clients with delivery to /var/mail/username mailboxes if no user sieve rules exists.

postfix delivery without dovecot-lda works great without problem
------
spamfilter unix  -       n      n      -       -       pipe
 flags=R user=nobody argv=/usr/local/bin/spamc -e /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
------


----------

